

Ask HN: Will trade UX advice/services for SEO advice - maxbrown

I am in high need of expert SEO advice on a site I have just launched, and would gladly trade UX advice on any of your sites, or design/front-end services.<p>Please let me know if you're interested. Thanks.
======
aymeric
Hi, I may be able to help, please contact me at aymeric[at]wiselabs.net (and I
am interested in some UX advice)

